# This has to be a joke, right?



## sandrat (9 Feb 2009)

surely this is a joke?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (9 Feb 2009)

disgusting.


----------



## Smashbox (9 Feb 2009)

I would hope its a joke. People like this make me sick.


----------



## Smashbox (9 Feb 2009)

The report button is in the top right hand corner... click on prohibited..


----------



## Ron Burgundy (9 Feb 2009)

I did an hour ago, i hope its taken down and the ip address of the poster can be sourced.


----------



## Smashbox (9 Feb 2009)

I just emailed the user, she's actually serious...


----------



## Ron Burgundy (9 Feb 2009)

As i said before disgusting, social services should be contacted.


----------



## sandrat (9 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> I just emailed the user, she's actually serious...


 
what?


----------



## Smashbox (9 Feb 2009)

I emailed asking if the ad was for real... thats all I said.

It is. Wanna see the reply?


----------



## sandrat (9 Feb 2009)

i guess


----------



## Smashbox (9 Feb 2009)

'yes my Dear the ad is actually for real, i am actually looking for a good home for Kelly
if you can adopt kelly i will be very great full with you.
thanks and i wait for your response'


----------



## Ron Burgundy (9 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> I emailed asking if the ad was for real... thats all I said.
> 
> It is. *Wanna see the reply*?



Sounds awful, but yes


----------



## ney001 (9 Feb 2009)

I emailed the site here

[broken link removed]


----------



## Ron Burgundy (9 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> I emailed asking if the ad was for real... thats all I said.
> 
> It is. Wanna see the reply?





Smashbox said:


> 'yes my Dear the ad is actually for real, i am actually looking for a good home for Kelly
> if you can adopt kelly i will be very great full with you.
> thanks and i wait for your response'



Just sounds wrong, the wording etc.


----------



## sandrat (9 Feb 2009)

oh my god


----------



## Smashbox (9 Feb 2009)

Its still live. How can someone do this to a child.

They're not in a great hurry to take it down, they mustn't proof read very well!!


----------



## truthseeker (9 Feb 2009)

Surely it should be reported to the guards rather than the website itself - god knows how often they have a moderator (or similiar) viewing the content.

That whole site is disgusting - they are also offering chimpanzees for sale as pets.


----------



## Smashbox (9 Feb 2009)

I wonder if it is really true or just something doing it 'for a laugh' like that couple a few months ago in Germany who thought it would be funny to put their baby on ebay?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (9 Feb 2009)

true or not, in bad taste.


----------



## Smashbox (9 Feb 2009)

Oh I agree Ron, I really do.

Anyone know where this could be reported to, as per truthseekers post?


----------



## Sunny (9 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> I wonder if it is really true or just something doing it 'for a laugh' like that couple a few months ago in Germany who thought it would be funny to put their baby on ebay?


 

I am sure it is a joke but still sick.


----------



## sandrat (9 Feb 2009)

just reported it on www.hotline.ie


----------



## Ron Burgundy (9 Feb 2009)

sandrat said:


> just reported it on www.hotline.ie



well done.


----------



## Smashbox (9 Feb 2009)

I just contacted my local garda station... will also report on Sandrats link..


----------



## MOB (9 Feb 2009)

Perhaps I am odd, but I am not all that terribly shocked:    I can see how someone from another country, who perhaps has no idea how to access the relevant adoption services here, might easily think it was ok to place a classified ad.    

Remember that there are many countries where it is much more common for mothers to give up kids for adoption and where there is a greater degree of informality to the introduction process.  Indeed two generations ago we were such a country.   And let's not forget that many many Irish people have adopted abroad  and have done so with children who were in essence introduced through  private adoption introduction services.

Mind you, posting of the baby photo is quite wrong no matter what your perspective or cultural background.

(edit - intended to say that, of course, the ad has 'scam' writ large about it)


----------



## sandrat (9 Feb 2009)

what did the gardai say smashbox?


----------



## Smashbox (9 Feb 2009)

They have it down under dogs... animals for sale?

I'm not sure if this would be the practise in other countries, to place their child on an advert on a buy a dog listing.


----------



## Smashbox (9 Feb 2009)

He's a local guy, so I kinda know him, he's gonna call me back, said he's gonna check my link - I emailed him - and start investigating it straight away.

So will wait and see.


----------



## truthseeker (9 Feb 2009)

Was thinking of dropping into my own garda station about it - what did they say to you smashbox?

i agree re the ad being placed in an animals for sale section.

gonna google and see if this ad is elsewhere


----------



## Purple (9 Feb 2009)

truthseeker said:


> That whole site is disgusting - they are also offering chimpanzees for sale as pets.


Wow, Chimps are very dangerous animals (you’d have a better chance against a Rottweiler if either attacked you) as well as being far too intelligent to keep as a pet.
I hope the whole site is a joke.


----------



## truthseeker (9 Feb 2009)

oh god - look at the replies here:

http://www.babycrowd.com/forums/adoption/kelly_baby_for_adoption/


----------



## Smashbox (9 Feb 2009)

They seem to have some weird items for sale, a child is just the tip of the iceberg.

Will await the gardas responce.

No email from the childs mother after the initial one either.


----------



## sandrat (9 Feb 2009)

also advertised here
 under everythng else

and 


under men and women!


----------



## Smashbox (9 Feb 2009)

truthseeker said:


> oh god - look at the replies here:/


 
This post will be deleted if not edited immediately, thats crazy.


----------



## sandrat (9 Feb 2009)

truthseeker said:


> oh god - look at the replies here:
> 
> http://www.babycrowd.com/forums/adoption/kelly_baby_for_adoption/


----------



## sandrat (9 Feb 2009)

hang on that one says its a girl..


----------



## Smashbox (9 Feb 2009)

I just seen that..


----------



## sandrat (9 Feb 2009)

looks like a scam to get money out of people


----------



## Smashbox (9 Feb 2009)

It seems so, melting the hearts of people who can't have kids, etc


----------



## sandrat (9 Feb 2009)

still terrible to post a picture and everything


----------



## Smashbox (9 Feb 2009)

thank you very much for the mail, and for the love you have for the baby, i am a reverent sister, and i take care of orphans, so this baby was brought to me alongside a girl called Jane she has already been adopted, by a lady called Linda she is in the united states of America, 
so the church decided to take them from the hospital after their mother died from a ghastly motor accident, on her to the hospital to give food to the husband that was ill and from then the husband did not also survive the illness two weeks later their father also died.
so the church decided to take them and it is from then that it is me that has been taking care of them until jane is now adopted only kelly is left,
so if you can assure me that you are a caring person and you tell me why you want to aopt kelly, i will be very willing to make everything possible for you to get him in your arms


----------



## sandrat (9 Feb 2009)

the ad says they are based in galway, been reading more stuff on the babyworld site and it is mad, people looking for their "juno" like in the film, must be legal in america?


----------



## Smashbox (9 Feb 2009)

I believe so


----------



## MandaC (9 Feb 2009)

I can't believe people think this is for real.  Even the wording of the post.  It seems very similar to the nigerian scam that has been doing the rounds for ages.

Last one was selling cars on carzone.... (somebody died and you can import the car for nothing)....then they have been doing the pet ones on the likes of gumtree.....and now they have progressed to babies.......you will bet your life they will be looking for money for expenses, you probably have to send it western union.

They are pure bad eggs playing on vulnerable people like that.


----------



## Smashbox (9 Feb 2009)

MandaC said:


> I can't believe people think this is for real.


 
They prey on the vunerable, why wouldnt they think that a mother can't cope and is willing to give up their child, for the right price?

In my own situation, I know I can't have kids, but also know that there are people out there who do this, to con people like me.

Others don't know about the scams, or don't want to know. They get tunnel vision. They see a baby at the end of it, and just focus on that, not the dodgy salesperson or the other complications, they see a baby that they always wanted.


----------



## sandrat (9 Feb 2009)

its terrible


----------



## ney001 (9 Feb 2009)

she also has dogs for sale! 

[broken link removed]


----------



## Smashbox (9 Feb 2009)

Wonder if they're a scam money making ploy too?


----------



## Smashbox (9 Feb 2009)

Oh shes in Spain for the dogs! She gets around a bit that woman.


----------



## sandrat (9 Feb 2009)

busy nun


----------



## Smashbox (9 Feb 2009)

Wonder if they get airmiles for their travels... USA, Spain, Ireland...??

The recession hasn't hit her!


----------



## ney001 (9 Feb 2009)

In the picture of the dog, it looks like somebody wearing a nursing uniform standing behind her!  Also are nuns allowed to be engaged????


----------



## Smashbox (9 Feb 2009)

Cameroon too!

Oh honestly i believe kelly will fell your home as your child, i am glad that you have assured me of taking good care of kelly.
right now the baby is here with me in cameroon in the convent, 
because i am staying in the convent with the baby.
so there is no problem i can send the baby to you with open arms i know all that it involves in sending a baby out since from the moment i send jane to linda in USA.
so just let me know how soon do you need the baby so that i can then tell the reverent father tomorrow .
thanks and we arrange on how to send kelly to you.


----------



## sandrat (9 Feb 2009)

you should ask her where in galway they are smashbox


----------



## MandaC (9 Feb 2009)

On gumtree, it was telling people not to send off to the dog ads.


----------



## ney001 (9 Feb 2009)

Better get your bank details ready so!, no doubt the rev father will contact you to plead for money for the orphanage!


----------



## Smashbox (9 Feb 2009)

They're not in Galway anymore they're in Cameroon now!


----------



## sandrat (9 Feb 2009)

cameroon, is that near salthill?


----------



## Smashbox (9 Feb 2009)

Out towards Oughterard I think...


----------



## sandrat (9 Feb 2009)

probably came over to shannon to meet linda half way and headed to galway to use internet cafe


----------



## Smashbox (9 Feb 2009)

Very good observation, it makes perfect sense now.

I can't wait for my baby now..


----------



## Smashbox (9 Feb 2009)

thank you too so much
so if you could like send to me your address as follows
your full names
your age
your profession
and home address 
your husbands names
his age
and his profession
so that the baby's birth certificate can be established tomorrow
and when i talk with the reverent father and the birth certificate is established we can then arrange when to send him to you


----------



## ney001 (9 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Very good observation, it makes perfect sense now.
> 
> I can't wait for my baby now..




It actually feels so much better knowing that this is a scam and not actually a baby for sale!


I might be interested in the dog though!


----------



## sandrat (9 Feb 2009)

looks like you won smashbox
you are mrs brian cowen i presume?


----------



## ney001 (9 Feb 2009)

Do a deal for the dog and the baby!


----------



## sandrat (9 Feb 2009)

ney001 said:


> Do a deal for the dog and the baby!


 
lol

was there a very rigorous selection process?


----------



## sandrat (9 Feb 2009)

thinking i might email with a counter offer


----------



## Smashbox (9 Feb 2009)

Don't be so mean San, maybe they'll throw in the baby for free.

And yes, I am a BIFFO...

Still doesn't take away from the fact that even though the child isn't for sale, they are trying to scam people. She hasn't mentioned an amount, I should have asked!


----------



## sandrat (9 Feb 2009)

no reply yet


----------



## sandrat (9 Feb 2009)

i'd like to see what she thinks of occupation : taoiseach on your form


----------



## Smashbox (9 Feb 2009)

I doubt she'd understand it. I should maybe include it when I send her my bank details, credit card numbers, etc etc


----------



## sandrat (9 Feb 2009)

i guess you could ask for the bank account number fo the orphanage and offer to make a donation. SHe isn't replying to me so i guess she is taking no more offers


----------



## Smashbox (9 Feb 2009)

Ah sweet - I win


----------



## sandrat (9 Feb 2009)

i hope your surname isn't kelly


----------



## Smashbox (9 Feb 2009)

please make sure that you send to me the informations that i have requested from you so that as soon as i talk with the reverent father tomorrow in the morning after the morning mass i can then proceed and establish the birth certificate of the baby.

Funnily enough San... it is.


----------



## sandrat (9 Feb 2009)

kelly kelly its like it was meant to be


----------



## sandrat (9 Feb 2009)

still no reply for me so looks like i'm out


----------



## sandrat (9 Feb 2009)

the plot thickens
yes i have a baby for adoption, but the problem is that some body has just contacted me and is needing the baby too so i have already talked with her and we are on the process of me sending the baby to her, any time from now either tomorrow or after tomorrow.
but i have a friend who has two babies that they are giving out for adoption
 her name 
is Olivia 
and here is her email address 
xxxxxxxxxxxx
so you can contact her i am sure you will get a baby from her, she is a doctor
if you haven't got it from her then you get back to me i will help direct you to a pastor that i know


----------



## sandrat (9 Feb 2009)

do you think they might be for real? smashbox i'd keep an eye on your postbox


----------



## Hoagy (9 Feb 2009)

From the late great Maureen Potter:

"What's that Christy, you want to know were you adopted? Well actually son, you were, but they sent you back."


----------



## Smashbox (9 Feb 2009)

I wonder if she's sending him through the mail?!

Maybe she knows we are in kahoots!!


----------



## S.L.F (9 Feb 2009)

From selling cars to selling kids is there no low the scammers won't sink.


----------



## truthseeker (10 Feb 2009)

Ive reported the advertisements of chimpanzees and monkeys for sale as pets also.

I notice the original ad this thread was started on is gone.


----------



## Smashbox (10 Feb 2009)

Nice work, I reported it enough times for it to be removed! The lady is still awaiting my contact details... she has emailed twice now asking for them!


----------



## truthseeker (10 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> The lady is still awaiting my contact details... she has emailed twice now asking for them!


 
Tell her you cant find the ad and could she please email a copy of it to here:
info@hotline.ie


----------



## Smashbox (10 Feb 2009)

Ha 

I got an email back from them today saying they will investigate...


----------



## sandrat (10 Feb 2009)

From Adoos Support

Dear User 
Thanks for helping us keep the community clean and trustworthy! We work hard to ensure that our site is free of scammers and fraudulent ads but with thousands of ads being published each day we may occasionally miss a few. The offending ad has been deleted and we have taken measures to prevent this advertiser publishing on Adoos again in the future.
We hope you continue to enjoy using Adoos.
Regards
Adoos Team


----------



## Smashbox (10 Feb 2009)

Miss a few? Not only did they have a baby, there were monkeys and other animals that surely shouldnt be for sale!!


----------



## sandrat (10 Feb 2009)

more money in monkey business than I thought


----------



## Smashbox (10 Feb 2009)

Thanks for sharing the baby with me by the way, I now have a new baby on the way nah nah nah nah nah


----------



## sandrat (10 Feb 2009)

I have one asleep here beside me anyway. Do you need any supplies? handy way to get childrens allowance and you know you can get adoptive leave too, score!


----------



## Smashbox (10 Feb 2009)

Oh sweet, never thought of that. I have nothing! I have doggy toys... but nothing for a baby.


----------



## sandrat (10 Feb 2009)

dogs and babies are the same, surely adoos has taught you that


----------



## truthseeker (10 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> I have nothing! I have doggy toys... but nothing for a baby.


 
the monkeys will like the baby toys, you can set up a travelling circus of monkeys and babies.


----------



## Smashbox (10 Feb 2009)

Good idea guys, I can make my money back by having a circus


----------



## bond-007 (11 Feb 2009)

truthseeker said:


> Surely it should be reported to the guards rather than the website itself - god knows how often they have a moderator (or similiar) viewing the content.
> 
> That whole site is disgusting - they are also offering chimpanzees for sale as pets.


Nothing illegal there. There is no law prohibiting a person from buying a chimp as a pet.


----------



## Smashbox (11 Feb 2009)

And a baby? In the animal section? Is buying babies legal now?


----------



## Smashbox (11 Feb 2009)

Oh and just to update...

Good morning, my Dear how are and the husband doing.
so i just wanted to inform you that right now i am on my to the local council to see if can get Kelly's birth certificate. and from there i will then have to go and see the lawyer.
i will let you know at about 12:00pm how far i have gone.
thanks and our regards to you and your husband.

I don't have a husband...

Anyone wanna be my husband and father to this gorgeous new baby?!


----------



## bond-007 (11 Feb 2009)

Buying chimps is legal. Keeping a chimp is legal.
Buying a tiger is legal. Keeping a tiger is legal. 
Buying a baby is not legal. Not at all.


----------



## Smashbox (11 Feb 2009)

Ok Bond... 

Thanks for clarifying..

You wanna be my baby daddy?! Surely what I'm doing isn't illegal..


----------

